# Unusual Sikh Marriage. (?)



## trilochankaur (Sep 20, 2006)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh.

I was surfing at an online internet albums "Filckr" and i typed "sikh" on search engine. 

I found out those pictures about a Sikh marriage in Brazil, the first one that happened there, but I found out it´s very unusual......

I am posting here some of the photos that has over this site, and share your opinions about it....

Casamento Sikh on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Casamento Sikh on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Luana on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Yassir on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

meditando on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And one of the photos has a portuguese legend, wich i translated and means " I took this first sikh marriage pictures in Brazil. It was realized in a MArina da Gloria sail-boat. Congratulations of Yassir and Luana.


I never heard about sikh gurdwaras in brazil, or even sikhs who lives there. My husband is from there and he ever wanted to find a sikh community there.....


----------



## dalsingh (Sep 20, 2006)

The photos don't look at all like any Sikh wedding I've been to.

But saying that, I've seen strange practices before with Panjabi Sikhs weddings (I am one for the record).

One pic I saw had the bride and groom infront of two pictures. Where was the Guru Granth Sahib?


Can a Sikh wedding take place without the presence of the Guru?


----------



## trilochankaur (Sep 20, 2006)

that´s what i want to know.
I have mailed the photographer for more information but i am still waiting for an answer.


----------



## Dimitri (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe somebody read out the lanva to them. Is there a gurdawara in brazil?

According to this dude who came over from india on special Sikhism info tour. Also professor of some
In southern indian state, some villagers write down the name Nanak on the ground and circle around it for marriage. It has been passed over generations that Nanak visited their land.

They look pretty good. Good Luck To Them.


----------



## trilochankaur (Sep 21, 2006)

Dimitri said:
			
		

> Maybe somebody read out the lanva to them. Is there a gurdawara in brazil?
> 
> According to this dude who came over from india on special Sikhism info tour. Also professor of some
> In southern indian state, some villagers write down the name Nanak on the ground and circle around it for marriage. It has been passed over generations that Nanak visited their land.
> ...


 
No i didnt notice about any gurdwara there, i am still looking for informations, i already been there for some years and now i got curiosity behind my ears... the ceremony pictures is very beautiful but it´s still unusual =]


----------



## Dimitri (Sep 21, 2006)

They are probably making the most of what is available to them.
Gotta say the whole scene looks so pure.


----------



## Arvind (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. They look awesome.

Waheguru mehar karan.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Sep 21, 2006)

Gurfateh

3Ho persons are on preaching mission in latin Amera,it is thier work.


----------



## nirmaan_singh (Nov 6, 2006)

this does sound very strange


----------



## max314 (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks ccol.


----------

